# Componentes quemados de cargador Black & Decker BC25-AR



## gmplanes (Feb 26, 2021)

Buenos días! tengo que reemplazar dos componerte de un cargador Black & Decker BC25-AR y no encuentro un diagrama donde pueda ver cuales son. ¿me pueden ayudar con el diagrama o con los valores de los componentes? dejo una foto. Muchas Gracias!!!
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2021)

Si llegaste al foro es porque buscaste en Google , ahora *busca dentro del foro* que ese cargador se trató y reparó y hay datos de repuestos !

¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo, parecido o similar. *Utiliza el buscador.* y coloca tu comentario en el tema que mas se adecue a lo que estas consultando.


----------



## gmplanes (Feb 26, 2021)

Hola Dosmetros, ya había buscado y lo que hay es de otro modelo por lo que, es otra placa. Si vos lo viste ya, por favor me lo pasas? yo no lo encontré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2021)

Pegá aqui tu mensaje , lee la norma aplicada.






						Cargador baterias bc12-ar black and decker
					

Buen dia. Estoy buscando un diagrama de este cargador o saber que numero o nombre es la pieza de la foto. Usamos este cargador para las baterías de nuestra casa rodante y actualmente estamos en Ecuador. Encontramos un tecnico que nos lo arreglaria pero necesita saber cual es la pieza. Desde ya...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Cargador Baterias de auto Black & Decker BC15 y BBC30
					

Cordial saludo amigos de este maravilloso foro, necesito que por favor me colaboren con un cargador de baterias que se me quemo y no tengo el plano para saber el valor de los componentes que estan quemados, la marca es black&decker smart para 15/10/2 amperios, les agradezco de ante mano toda su...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## gmplanes (Mar 16, 2021)

Hola Dosmetor, te agradezco lo que me pasaste, pero no veo que las placas sean iguales, son muy parecidas, pero no logro ver para cambiar los componentes que me faltan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2021)

Si el capacitor C36 es de 12 Vdc , suelda en sus patas una fuente de 12 V . . . digamos 1 A mínimo y prueba el cargador enchufando ambos simultáneamente.

Si no estoy equivocado esa es la fuentecita que maneja la lógica.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 16, 2021)

U4 está directamente conectado a la línea de red rectificada ? 
Hace poco repare uno de otra marca y el integrado que manejaba la fuente para la lógica es un VIPER27

Te dejo la hoja de datos para ver si te ayuda en algo:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2021)

Yo arreglé uno de 12 A con el mismísimo problema , y ya lo denuncié en algún mensaje , las fuentecitas stand-by que alimentan la lógica + relé son una .

Así que a ese de 12 A le probé una fuentecita-eliminador-cargador-coso negro alimentando el capacitor de salida de la fuentecita stand-by y salió andando de una . . .  inclusive entró la fuentecita cómodamente sin quitarla de su caja plástica , solo conectar su alimentación de 220 Vac junto con la alimentación de cargador y todavía sigue andando aún con el uso intensivo de la cuarentena.


----------



## javierbv236 (May 30, 2021)

Buenas tardes*,* quería saber si pueden decirme que valor utiliza el componente U4*? *Me pasó lo mismo.


----------



## Electronicaa (Sep 6, 2021)

Pudiste encontrar el remplazo?
Yo tengo el mismo problema,
Estaba pensando en hacerle un bypass con una fuente de 12v


----------



## OMARCITO1966 (Sep 8, 2022)

Buenos d*í*as*. T*engo un cargador de batería inteligente, Bla*c*k *& *Decker*, *modelo BC-12 AR
*R*esulta que lo enchufo para cargar una batería y solo enciende el display con los 8, pero los leds indicadores de por ejemplo*,* si quiero dar carga lenta o rápida, no*.
L*o abrí y a simple vista no vi nada quemado y el *ú*nico fusible que vi, recubierto en una goma negra, estaba bueno*.
O*bviamente no carga*.
M*i pregunta ser*í*a*, ¿*qu*é *puede ser*?*
Desde ya*, *muchas gracias.
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2022)

OMARCITO1966 dijo:


> *M*i pregunta ser*í*a*, ¿*qu*é *puede ser*?*



Comenzaría probando una batería buena , las baterías muy bajas no las reconoce.

También verificaría la integridad de ambos cables de carga , son de aluminio cobreado y soldados . . .


----------



## AMIONCA (Oct 19, 2022)

gmplanes dijo:


> Buenos días! tengo que reemplazar dos componerte de un cargador Black & Decker BC25-AR y no encuentro un diagrama donde pueda ver cuales son. ¿me pueden ayudar con el diagrama o con los valores de los componentes? dejo una foto. Muchas Gracias!!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262972​


Hola! El CI es un Viper 22A y el c17 es un electrolítico de 22uf x 50v. Abzo.


----------

